# Best bassoon concertos



## Xytech

Hi all,

Just wondering about your thoughts on the best bassoon concertos. Mine would have to be: 

1. Mozart - makes such wonderful use of the bassoon, the first movement is very well developed and the second movement is beautiful. I find the third movement doesn't have as much in it but is very enjoyable all the same!
2. Weber (concerto) - whilst I know many bassoonists 'take the mickey' out of the first movement, I think it is the second and particularly third movement where this piece really takes off. The second movement makes such good use of the range of the bassoon, before leading into the virtuosic third, which strikes a good balance between the bassoon and orchestra, really keeping the excitement alive! 
3. Weber (Andante and Hungarian Rondo) - the ultimate bassoon show piece! Great melodies, a fantastic first slow movement leading into an exceedingly fun and virtuosic second movement.
4. Hummell concerto - certainly one of the most technically challenging out there, however I don't think it conveys the same emotion that the Mozart is able to.
5. Vivaldi concertos - A & E minor in particular - great works! Can't say I am overly familiar with all the Vivaldi concertos though so this is a less educated ranking... 
6. Devienne bassoon quartets - I know these are not concertos but if you are looking for some interesting bassoon music, I love these! Especially the F major one.

You will see this list is somewhat devoid from modern bassoon concertos. I'm unfortuantely not too familiar with them and so am not in a position to comment!

What are everyone else's thoughts? 

Cheers


----------



## Art Rock

Gubaidulina stands out for me, ahead of Maxwell Davies and the relatively lightweight Jacob. Of the classical period pieces, I like Mozart, Weber and Hummel.


----------



## joen_cph

I really like the Maxwell Davies mentioned above and Michal Spisak´s 









Some lesser known ones include

Papandopulo: 




Vicor Bruns No.1 og 3 (he had a special fondness for the instrument)




 (*edit:* new you-tube, the first was wrong)

Jolivet


----------



## robert

THOMAS SLEEPER

Concerto for bassoon

Music from Six Continents Continents


----------



## moosmann

My favourites would be Jolivet (fiendishly difficult to play)

Also not Concerti as such but the Francaix Divertissiment, and the Strauss Duet Concertino are both brilliant works.


----------



## Xytech

moosmann said:


> My favourites would be Jolivet (fiendishly difficult to play)
> 
> Also not Concerti as such but the Francaix Divertissiment, and the Strauss Duet Concertino are both brilliant works.


I've been meaning to get around to the Jolivet - now I just play for fun though, it will be quite an undertaking. I also have a moosmann, if that is what your name is referencing!


----------



## Art Rock

If you would like to sample Jacob (Firefox or Chrome): my blog.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Mine's got to be the Hummell...


----------



## Moondog

*Jolivet Concerto*

I have always been fond of the Jolivet bassoon concerto as well as the ones mentioned previously. It is, however, a very demanding piece.


----------



## presto

I have 2 Bassoon Concertos by J C Bach on CD, they're lovely works but sadly they dont seem to be very well known.


----------



## Prodromides

Xytech said:


> You will see this list is somewhat devoid from modern bassoon concertos. I'm unfortuantely not too familiar with them and so am not in a position to comment!
> 
> What are everyone else's thoughts?


Ten years later on ... some modern bassoon concerto input. 

Take 5!

1951 André Jolivet's Concerto for Bassoon and String Orchestra and ...
1957 Marcel Landowski's Concerto for Bassoon and Strings
1970 David Amram's Bassoon Concerto
1975 Sofia Gubaidulina's Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings
1982 Anders Eliasson's Concerto for Bassoon and Strings


----------



## mbhaub

Xytech said:


> I've been meaning to get around to the Jolivet - now I just play for fun though, it will be quite an undertaking. I also have a moosmann, if that is what your name is referencing!


Hah! I play on a Moosmann also. And a Moosmann Contra. There's more than Heckel in the world!


----------



## Roger Knox

Bassoon Concerto, Op. 31 by Jacques Hétu (1938-2010).

Christopher Millard, bassoon; CBC Radio Orchestra/Mario Bernardi


----------



## Rogerx

Moondog said:


> I have always been fond of the Jolivet bassoon concerto as well as the ones mentioned previously. It is, however, a very demanding piece.


Me too, alas you not here anymore.


----------



## Knorf

Interesting to see this thread bumped! I certainly like very much the pieces mentioned above, and I think the main one I'd wish to add is the Andrzej Panufnik Concerto for bassoon and chamber orchestra (1985). I found it to be an extremely impressive piece. Among "modern" bassoon concertos, it and the Gubaidulina for me are the most notable standouts. Alas, I've played neither.

The only modern bassoon concerto-like piece I've played myself with a professional orchestra is Michael Daugherty's _Dead Elvis_, which I had fun with but frankly have mixed feelings about. I've also played the Mozart Concerto in B-flat and the Vivaldi Concerto in E minor, RV 484.


----------



## arpeggio

Along with the Vivaldi, my favorite bassoon concertos are the Danzi.


----------

